# Bestes FTP MMO?



## Jack666 (4. März 2011)

Hallo, ich suche ein nettes FTP MMO, nun es gibt ja so einiges auf dem Markt, aber ich will kein Billiges Asia Grinder game, RoM und HDRO fällt auch weg da ich beide nicht mag :=)
So, was könnt ihr so Empfehlen? (Und es sollte nicht so sehr Asiatisch ausschauen^^)


----------



## Dominau (4. März 2011)

Gibt 10000x Threads dazu. Einfach etwas runter scrollen.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/181276-kostenlose-mmorpgs/

Da werden ein paar genannt.


----------



## Elda (4. März 2011)

Hier guck dir die Seite an http://playmassive.de/kostenlose-mmorpgs/details viel spaß beim aussuchen. :s


----------



## Kooki (4. März 2011)

Dir gefällt ROM und HDRO nicht? dann vergiss es mit f2p MMO...

Bessers gibts nicht...

aber versuch doch mal League of Legends...Das ist zwar kein MMORPG, geht aber dennoch stark in die Richtung

Vllt kennst du Dota, dann weisst du um was es sich handelt =)


----------



## Jack666 (4. März 2011)

Kooki schrieb:


> Dir gefällt ROM und HDRO nicht? dann vergiss es mit f2p MMO...
> 
> Bessers gibts nicht...
> 
> ...



LoL spiel ich schon ewig und ja, es ist gut aber leider immer noch nur 2 Maps^^

ja und RoM Schaut einfach Bää aus, es erinnert einfach an billige Asia grinder (Die Charakter) und HdRO naja es ist Herr der Ringe das sagt schon alles^^


----------



## Elda (4. März 2011)

Jack666 schrieb:


> LoL spiel ich schon ewig und ja, es ist gut aber leider immer noch nur 2 Maps^^
> 
> ja und RoM Schaut einfach Bää aus, es erinnert einfach an billige Asia grinder (Die Charakter) und HdRO naja es ist Herr der Ringe das sagt schon alles^^



Hast dir meinen Link mal angeschaut? Da wirst du schon fündig.


----------



## Bakual (4. März 2011)

Nichts billiges aber kostenlos? Du widersprichst dir 

Die einzig guten MMORPGs die man ohne Abo spielen kann sind HdRO und Everquest 2. Alles andere ist billiger Asia-Grind Quatsch.
Beide Spiele sind mit Abo Modell entwickelt worden, die F2P Variante kam dann nach Jahren dazu. Bei HdRO wurde das Abomodell abgelöst, es gibt also nur noch das F2P Modell. Bei EQ2 bestehen beide Modelle parallel, wobei ich persönlich das Abomodell vorziehe. Als Gelegenheitsspieler ist das F2P Modell bei EQ2 aber durchaus eine Alternative. Die Einschränkungen sind dann nicht wirklich relevant.

F2P ist ausserdem nie gratis. Die Kosten werden einfach über den Itemshop gedeckt. Bei HdRO bezahlste dabei zB für zusätzlichen Content in Form von Quests. In F2P EQ2 bezahlste zB für die Möglichkeit die besten Rüstungen zu tragen.

Everquest 2 Free to play: http://www.everquest2.com/free_to_play

Ach ja: F2P ist bei EQ2 nur englisch, als P2P Variante gibts auch eine lokalisierte Version.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2011)

Vielleicht Champions Online?


----------



## Konov (5. März 2011)

Wenn du für Panzer was übrig hast, kann ich World of Tanks empfehlen.
Ist echt ein sehr gutes FTP MMO meiner Meinung nach.

Wenn man allerdings einen Charakter spielen möchte, der mit Schwert und Schild auf Monster einprügelt, wird man im Panzer keinen Spass haben.

edit: WoT is allerdings noch in der Beta, wird aber wohl bald live gehen. Und dann wird es nichts kosten. Und die Beta ist auch offen für jedermann.


----------



## L0wki (5. März 2011)

Jack666 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche ein nettes FTP MMO, nun es gibt ja so einiges auf dem Markt, aber ich will kein Billiges Asia Grinder game, RoM und HDRO fällt auch weg da ich beide nicht mag :=)
> So, was könnt ihr so Empfehlen? (Und es sollte nicht so sehr Asiatisch ausschauen^^)



Geh arbeiten und leiste dir nen vernüftiges Pay2Play spiel. F2P ist letztlich immer teurer als P2P oder mindestens gleich teurer.


----------



## Jack666 (5. März 2011)

L0wki schrieb:


> Geh arbeiten und leiste dir nen vernüftiges Pay2Play spiel. F2P ist letztlich immer teurer als P2P oder mindestens gleich teurer.



1. fre..halten wenn man über den andern kein Wissen hat.
2. Gibt es kein vernünftiges P2P MMO auf dem Markt außer WoW (das spiele ich seit 5 Jahren), und jedes mal 50 Euro für nen neues MMO rauszuhauen was dann total untergeht wie fast jeder hoch Angepriesener "WoW Killer" hab ich keine Lust. 
3. F2P Spiele können teuer werden wenn man Sachen aus dem Shop kauft was aber kein muss ist. 
4. Ist das nächste MMO was ich mir kaufen würde das neue Star Wars Spiel


----------



## Korgor (5. März 2011)

Free MMO?!
Dann warte noch 1/2 Jahr und download dir dann "Tera".


----------



## Bakual (5. März 2011)

Jack666 schrieb:


> 2. Gibt es kein vernünftiges P2P MMO auf dem Markt außer WoW (das spiele ich seit 5 Jahren), und jedes mal 50 Euro für nen neues MMO rauszuhauen was dann total untergeht wie fast jeder hoch Angepriesener "WoW Killer" hab ich keine Lust.


Es gibt sogar besseres, aber das ist halt nicht zwingend "wie" WoW


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (6. März 2011)

Jack666 schrieb:


> 2. Gibt es kein vernünftiges P2P MMO auf dem Markt außer WoW (das spiele ich seit 5 Jahren), und jedes mal 50 Euro für nen neues MMO rauszuhauen was dann total untergeht wie fast jeder hoch Angepriesener "WoW Killer" hab ich keine Lust.







Sorry, wenn WoW das Non-Plus-Ultra des MMO-Genres ist und es eh nichts besseres auf dem p2p-Markt für dich gibt, dann bleib dabei. Auf dem f2p-Markt wirst du nichts finden, das qualitativ besser ist als ein p2p-MMO - außer du zahlst dafür. 
Es wurden schon ein einige MMO-'Perlen' genannt, die früher auch p2p waren und selbst jetzt in der f2p-Variante sich um Welten besser spielen als ihre f2p-Kollegen. Aber die ganzen Tipps werden dir nichts bringen, wenn du nicht von der WoW-Schiene abspringst und weiter mit nem Brett vorm Kopf durch die Gegend rennst und alles als 'Müll' deklarierst, was nicht WoW heißt.


Mir tun die Leute leid, die sich auch noch die Mühe gemacht haben dir Vorschläge zu posten.


----------



## Jack666 (6. März 2011)

Bakual schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar besseres, aber das ist halt nicht zwingend "wie" WoW



ist immer eine Ansichtssache^^ Und es muss ja nicht wie WOW sein^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. März 2011)

Bakual schrieb:


> Bei HdRO wurde das Abomodell abgelöst, es gibt also nur noch das F2P Modell.



Das stimmt nicht. Man kann immer noch ein Abo abschließen.


----------



## Bakual (6. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht. Man kann immer noch ein Abo abschließen.


Das stimmt, ist aber meines Wissens derselbe Server wie die F2P. Damit haste zwar ein Abo, aber den Itemshop ebenfalls noch.
Bei EQ2 F2P kann man ebenfalls ein Abo abschliessen.

Bei EQ2 gibts aber parallel zu dem F2P Server eine Anzahl reine P2P Server. Dort haste dann keine Leute die sich im Itemshop Vorteile erkauften 
Den Itemshop gibts zwar auch dort, aber praktisch ausschliesslich mit "Appearance" und "Fluff" Sachen bestückt, also Sachen ohne Stats welche spieltechnisch keinen Einfluss haben aber nett aussehen. Für mich persönlich ein wesentlicher Unterschied


----------



## DoktorElmo (6. März 2011)

Allods Online ging das erste mal in die richtige Richtung, Classic WoW like, aber die Community und die Patchintervalle sind schrecklich.

War trotzdem neben WoW mein erstes MMO, auf welchem ich bis zum Endgame levelte, das Spiel ansich ist wirklich gut gelungen


----------



## Korgor (6. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Allods Online ging das erste mal in die richtige Richtung, Classic WoW like, aber die Community und die Patchintervalle sind schrecklich.
> 
> War trotzdem neben WoW mein erstes MMO, auf welchem ich bis zum Endgame levelte, das Spiel ansich ist wirklich gut gelungen


Naja, ich habs noch in der closed gezockt...
Und da war es eine reine Katastrophe.
Grafik, Handling, Q´s etc. waren Nr.1, allerdings was die meißten Leute aufgeregt hat,
war die Dauer bis man erstmal ein Mob down hatte. Fast 1 Minute brauchte man dafür.
Zudem nen Gegner, der gerademal 1 oder 2 lvl höher als man selber war, hat einen platt gemacht.


----------



## Fipsin (6. März 2011)

Korgor schrieb:


> Naja, ich habs noch in der closed gezockt...
> Und da war es eine reine Katastrophe.



Mein ich das nur oder behandeln manche leute Betas (Besonders Closed) als Vollwertiges Spiel?
Beta ist Beta und da sind solche Fehler erlaubt das sie verbessert werden können.

VERSTEHT ES

BTT: Schau dir GW2 an, ist P2P somit nicht komplet F2P aber wenn du einmal die Box hast wirst du nie wieder bezahlen (müssen).

Wenns dirgefällt solltest du dir GW1 ansehen. Ist jetzt nicht das Beste aber es gibt BONUSE für GW2 wenn man es richtig anstellt.


----------



## Jack666 (6. März 2011)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Allods Online ging das erste mal in die richtige Richtung, Classic WoW like, aber die Community und die Patchintervalle sind schrecklich.
> 
> War trotzdem neben WoW mein erstes MMO, auf welchem ich bis zum Endgame levelte, das Spiel ansich ist wirklich gut gelungen



Fand ich auch nicht so schlecht, nur hat der Entwickler auf den Falschen Publisher gesetzt

*
*


----------



## Korgor (6. März 2011)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Mein ich das nur oder behandeln manche leute Betas (Besonders Closed) als Vollwertiges Spiel?
> Beta ist Beta und da sind solche Fehler erlaubt das sie verbessert werden können.
> 
> VERSTEHT ES


Vor ca.4 Monaten war es noch immer so und da war die Beta schon um.
Und der Support bei denen ist auch der letzte Müll.

Ansonnsten einfach mal TW2 anzocken bzw. bald DA2.
Zwar keine MMO´s aber einfach hammer Games.


----------



## L0wki (7. März 2011)

Jack666 schrieb:


> 1. fre..halten wenn man über den andern kein Wissen hat.
> 2. Gibt es kein vernünftiges P2P MMO auf dem Markt außer WoW (das spiele ich seit 5 Jahren), und jedes mal 50 Euro für nen neues MMO rauszuhauen was dann total untergeht wie fast jeder hoch Angepriesener "WoW Killer" hab ich keine Lust.
> 3. F2P Spiele können teuer werden wenn man Sachen aus dem Shop kauft was aber kein muss ist.
> 4. Ist das nächste MMO was ich mir kaufen würde das neue Star Wars Spiel



1. lol
2. Roftl WOW ist die Krönung des MMO Genres? *lach* Nur weil ein Spiel viele Kunden hat heißt es noch lange nicht das es auch gut ist. Gibt sowohl bessere PVP Spiele & bessere PVE Spiele. WoW ist gut für Causals aber nicht für normale MMORPG spieler
3. F2P Spiele sind billig und die Spielmechanik ist immer darauf ausgelegt das du Sachen im Shop kaufst. außerdem ist der größte Nachteil von f2p spielen das sie technisch und spielerisch nicht mit P2P Spielen mithalten können. Es sei denn man steht auf stumpfes grinding.
4. Na denn viel Spass.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (8. März 2011)

L0wki schrieb:


> ...
> 2. Roftl WOW ist die Krönung des MMO Genres? *lach* Nur weil ein Spiel viele Kunden hat heißt es noch lange nicht das es auch gut ist. Gibt sowohl bessere PVP Spiele & bessere PVE Spiele. WoW ist gut für Causals aber nicht für normale MMORPG spieler
> 3. F2P Spiele sind billig und die Spielmechanik ist immer darauf ausgelegt das du Sachen im Shop kaufst. außerdem ist der größte Nachteil von f2p spielen das sie technisch und spielerisch nicht mit P2P Spielen mithalten können. Es sei denn man steht auf stumpfes grinding....



@2. WoW frisst sich seit Jahren selbst doch gibt es durchaus Gründe es zu lieben!
@3. Der erste Teil der Aussage (billig/Spielmechanik auf Geld ausgeben ausgelegt) trifft auf HDRO und EQ2 nicht vollständig zu. Das Hauptproblem an F2P ist, dass sie deutlich DEUTLICH EXTREM DEUTLICH mehr Geld kosten als P2P wenn man sie ernsthaft spielen will. 

Ich habe die Rift-Beta gern gespielt und würde es jedem gelangweilten WoW-Spieler und vor allem Leuten die nach "guten" F2P suchen sehr empfehlen. Wenn man das Einsteigerabo für 9 Euro im Monat wählt und min. 5 h pro Woche spielt, kommt man locker 10x billiger weg als bei jedem anderen F2P.

Ausserdem haben P2P den riesen Vorteil das man sich in die Welt vollständig fallen lassen kann, ohne an allen Ecken zurück in die Realität in Form von Belastungen der Kreditkarte gestossen zu werden.


----------



## LoLTroll (9. März 2011)

Navidgirnuod schrieb:


> @3. Der erste Teil der Aussage (billig/Spielmechanik auf Geld ausgeben ausgelegt) trifft auf HDRO und EQ2 nicht vollständig zu. Das Hauptproblem an F2P ist, dass sie deutlich DEUTLICH EXTREM DEUTLICH mehr Geld kosten als P2P wenn man sie ernsthaft spielen will.



Dann schließe ein Abo ab. Beide Spiele haben noch ein Abosystem mit dem man in keinem Fall mehr auf den Itemshop angewiesen ist.

Bei HDRO z.B erhälst du alle wichtigen Sachen freigeschaltet. Ob es Taschen, Charakterslots oder Questpacks sind.
Nur noch solche Dinge wie Zierwerke oder Trankpacks sind dort nicht drin. Aber dafür bekommst du ja noch einiges der InGame-Währung für den Shop on Top (glaube 2500 Punkte pro Monat), dass du auch solche Sachen noch kaufen kannst.

Alles für die Abokosten von 12,99€/Monat.


----------



## Bakual (9. März 2011)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Dann schließe ein Abo ab. Beide Spiele haben noch ein Abosystem mit dem man in keinem Fall mehr auf den Itemshop angewiesen ist.


Bei EQ2 kannst du aufm F2P Server zwar auch nen Abo abschliessen, teurer kommts aber trotzdem. Der Grund ist dass man auf den P2P Servern auch 3, 6 oder 12 Monats-Abos abschliessen kann welche dann einen Rabatt haben. Bei F2P gibts zwar nen Jahresabo, das kostet aber mehr (!) als 12 reguläre Monate, hat dafür aber 500SC/Monat und alle Erweiterungen inklusive. Es kostet also mehr pro Jahr, dafür muss man sich aber nicht um die Expansionen kümmern und kriegt noch SC geschenkt. Grundsätzlich ist man aber wahrscheinlich günstiger auf den P2P Servern mit nem Jahresabo und die Expansionen kaufen.


----------

